# Pure frustration. Baby won't sleep in crib.



## channy3232

It's 8am and I've been up all night with LO. He won't fall asleep in his crib!! He'll fall asleep on me or hubby in the rocking chair but as soon as he hits the crib he wakes up and cries. Then he shows signs that he's hungry so I feed him. He falls asleep eating, I burp him, put him in crib, he wakes up. 
We put the radio on last night and that worked for a little while. Maybe half hour. Then he woke up. 
I tried everything. Swaddling. He had a onesie on with a pair of pants. We tried with pants. Then I took them off. With and without socks. I tried the mobile, and a little soother that projects light on the ceiling and plays music. 
Now I turned him sideways in his crib to give him something different to look at. He's awake just looking around. He spit up a few times. He's not crying but he's wide awake!! 
I'm at my wit's end. I've just been crying all night out of pure frustration. Hubby is golfing at 11 so he's sleeping. So it's all up to me. I called my mom and she was totally unsympathetic. I'm on the phone bawling and she pretty much said, well he's a baby what do you expect. I tried to explain to her I'm sleep deprived and frustrated. She was like you stayed up all night when you were pregnant, what's the difference?? I was like yeah but I didn't do it every night for three weeks straight! Ugh. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## FierceAngel

how old is he hun?

luisa was like this for about 3 weeks..

she screamed and screamed from 10pm till 4am.. turns out she had real bad colic.. could it be that?

she also wasnt very intrested her basket.. would wake up once put down... she now sleeps through 10pm till 9am at 12 weeks so it does change!!!!

we swaddle her and then tuck her firmly with a blanket..
i also found tht standing with a hand on her chest for a few mins helped.. 

hope it gets better soon hun hugs xxxxx


----------



## FierceAngel

also hun he will pick up on your frustration, you oh needs to help.. even if he took him for 15 mins while you calmed down it would really help xxx


----------



## channy3232

He's 3 weeks. I don't know, is colic a constant thing? He sleeps pretty well during the day. He's very content during the day, just fussy at night. Only fusses during the day when he's hungry, then falls back to sleep. We try to keep him awake as much as possible but that doesn't help. 
Oh and he's eating like crazy at night. Like every hour. I don't know how his belly fits all that milk!!


----------



## FierceAngel

colic gets worse at night :( 

https://www.bounty.com/Articles/Bounty/PDF/Your New Born/Your Four Week Old.aspx

this might help 

xxx


----------



## charlieann

i had simular problems at 3wks. he'd sleep for what seemed like hours in our arms but as soon as he was put down he cried. 
he seems to have settled down now and only wakes at 2 and 5 for a feed. the main problem we found was even though we were winding him we didnt get it all up so he was uncomfortable. 
we also put him in a sleeping bag as he didnt like swaddling and kicked off blankets. when he woke for a feed i'd give him his feed then wake dad to wind him so i could get a rest, else i would be up for 2hrs and get about 40min-1hr sleep before he woke again. we've also started to put night time nappies on him and dont change him unless absolute necessary.
can your oh help with some of the night feeds? also nap in the daytime when lillun's sleeping. you'll be able to catch-up on housework when your not tired.


----------



## channy3232

My oh does get up. He just has a golf tournament in a few hours so was sleeping more than normal. And he has gotten up a few times to help. 
I guess I just feel like I'm doing everything tonight.


----------



## codegirl

Edward did this for what felt like forever. He would only sleep if he was on someone. DH and I would take shifts holding him at night. We got very good at sleeping with him on our chest.

Then one night he magicly fell asleep in his cot. I think he was at least 2 months old at that point. He has been sleeping reasonably well in his cot at night ever since.

He still wouldn't sleep on his own during the day, that just started to happened last week.

I have no idea why that happens but it does get better. You need help from your DH during the night and maybe your Mom could come over during the day to give you a nap?


----------



## Sarahkka

It almost sounds like your baby has his days and nights mixed up - he sounds more active at night? 
We stuck Simon's moses basket in between us in our bed for the first 7-8 weeks. Plenty of nights he would only fall asleep if someone was holding him. We were tired all the time, too. And like codegirl, we moved him to his own bed at that point and his sleep (and hours) improved radically.
One thing that helped us in the early weeks was to take shifts. I did wakings and feedings for the first half of the night, my husband took the second. We both got about 5 hours unbroken sleep that way and it was just enough to keep us coping.
It gets better very soon! Just a few more weeks and things will settle down for baby and you.


----------



## PitBullMommy

Austin is doing the same thing. He will sleep for 3 hours at a time...so long as he's ON one of us. If we put him in the crib/bassinet/glider....he wakes up after a few mins screaming. SO frustrating. Luckily we both have really comfy recliners.


----------



## v2007

We had this problem as well, at 1 point the only place she would sleep was her bouncer and after 4 nites in it i got ruthless and put her in her crib and she screamed so i assembled her cot, got a grobag and she sleeps from anything between 5-7 hrs a nite. 

I think the crib was too claustraphobic for her, but she loves the cot and she dont bang her hands on the bars like she did in the crib. 

V xxxx


----------



## Pink_Witch

Ernie is exactly the same!! so i ended up putting him in bed with me,i lie on my side with him in the crook of my arm,his blanket over him,a pillow behind him that i rest my arm on if i need to move it in the night,and within 5 minutes he is sound asleep!! i know i can get some decent sleep if he is in bed with me so now i dont even bother trying the crib i just put him in bed with me!!


----------



## channy3232

He finally fell asleep at about 930 this morning. It's now 330. He's been awake twice to be fed. That's it!! You need to sleep like this at night!!!


----------



## BeckaJayne

Chloe was the same at first but then we started putting her on a triangle pillow in the crib then once she was used to that we removed the pillow and she was fine!!!


----------



## mama2b

v2007 said:


> We had this problem as well, at 1 point the only place she would sleep was her bouncer and after 4 nites in it i got ruthless and put her in her crib and she screamed so i assembled her cot, got a grobag and she sleeps from anything between 5-7 hrs a nite.
> 
> I think the crib was too claustraphobic for her, but she loves the cot and she dont bang her hands on the bars like she did in the crib.
> 
> V xxxx

Lucas was like this with the moses basket. As he was quite a big baby we had to take him out the moses basket within four weeks. He was fine until he started moving his arms and legs, he would bash the sides and the whole basket was rocking about. It got to the point where we couldn't put him in it awake and when he did go in asleep he'd be awake within 10 mins.

We have found that since he's been in the crib he has more room to move and doesn't bash his legs as much although I don't think he will last the 6 months in there so will have to go into the big cot then !


----------



## brownhairedmom

ha Renah still does this and she is 7 months now. I lay in bed with her and sing 5 Little Ducks twice...she falls asleep, I sneak out of bed, and a 1/2 hour later I move her to her crib if I'm going to sleep her there that night. Normally I keep her with me, but if I'm extra tired I don't because she is very difficult to sleep with.


----------



## bgrady9612

Guessing you guys have already figured things out! But moms with similar problems, try the Nap Nanny. My son little one hated laying flat so she would only sleep in a bouncy seat or on my chest- so inconvenient! The Nap Nanny's angle helped my little one sleep right through the night! Incredible! Totally safe and great to sleep in!


----------



## Pearl_vincent

goodness this thread somehow reassures me that i'm not alone on this, my 5 weeks old baby is so comfy sleeping on our chest. he sleeps a maximum of 3 hours if we hold him and a maximum of 45 minutes in the cot, mostly 15 minutes only. This is our routine day and night, and so tiring, i can't do anything, have to wait for hubby to be back from work then I can do housechores! ooohhh so comforting to know that it will not last long, i really hope so after two months.


----------



## bgrady9612

Pearl_vincent, do yourself a favor and check out the Nap Nanny, such a great investment. I know exactly how you feel but there's an immediate solution! You deserve sleep too!


----------



## Pearl_vincent

bgrady9612 said:


> Pearl_vincent, do yourself a favor and check out the Nap Nanny, such a great investment. I know exactly how you feel but there's an immediate solution! You deserve sleep too!


Oh, I'll check it at google, if we have it in this part of the world. LOL! thanks brady!:flower:


----------



## azzik

we have the same proplem LO won't sleep in basket or cot driving us mad as she sleeping in bed and we worry we may hurt or fall on her. she is 6 weeks have tried everything too.


----------



## azzik

I just looked at the nap nanny. Is it not better for the babys spine to be flat during the night hence why they tell you to lie the baby on their backs when they sleep? This is what I always thought but at night I let baby sleep on my arm as she won't sleep any ther way.


----------



## bgrady9612

My pediatrician told us that it is actually better for the baby (and more comfortable) to be at a slight angle when they sleep. Opposite of what I thought too! The not sleeping on the stomach thing has more to do with suffocation and SIDS. Really give the Nap Nanny a try. My little one would only sleep in my arms or in his swing/car seat before this Nap Nanny and now sleeps right through the night! I think this is due to the angle and feeling held in the seat. It's a little expensive so check out ebay and such for some cheaper ones. But it's really the best product I've found this far!


----------

